# Opinions please



## chippin-in (Jan 25, 2017)

Okay guys I need your help. I've got this bowl I'm turning. it's nine and a half inches. As you can see it's got about a half inch whole that goes several inches deep and there are some other soft spots that look like they too will create cavities. There are also those check areas and some of those go how about a half inch deep maybe more it's hard to tell. What would you all do with his piece? just kind of form it out at this size then hollow it out and make a bowl or would you try to get past the checks and other soft areas if that's possible and make a smaller bowl? Orrrr?

Thanks
Robert


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 25, 2017)

Personally ... IMO ... Just sayin' ... 

I would not turn it that way. It looks like there's very little wood around the outside of that mortise to begin with, and if it's punky or checked what you've got is a blank launcher.

Aside from that, if you had a tenon to clamp onto instead of a mortise to set the chuck inside, I'd probably fill the holes and checks with something (dried out used coffee grounds, for example) and squirt thin CA on it. Makes a nice dark-brown filler. I don't have any turquoise, but that might look good also.

Or mix some 2 part epoxy with a coloring agent (I have black epoxy coloring) and pack that into it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 25, 2017)

I would fill those cracks with thin CA glue (may stop the them from spreading further, then I would go ahead and finish it. as far as the hole in the side I would leave it, adds character to it. This is what I would do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 25, 2017)

Nice shape & I'm amazed you were able cut it so well without a lot of tear out! 
I personally would have thrown it in the burn pile as soon as I saw the cracks. Yes, there are many ways to "fix" the flaws in the wood but to me, this amount of checking isn't worth turning except for practice tool work. And then I still wouldn't use it for that for concern of it flying apart.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Jan 25, 2017)

Filling is an option as suggested, but I've never had much luck getting the fix to look like it belongs. If you can get rid of the checks by turning them away, that's probably a good idea. Sometimes I'll practice texturing or dying on blanks that I don't think will finish out nicely. You could treat the bowl with the vinegar/steel wool solution to turn it black then rub it with liming wax to highlight the cracks and holes... I like that look for oak bowls.

If it seems like more trouble than it's worth, it probably is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 25, 2017)

Life's too short to turn crappy wood. Looks like firewood to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## CWS (Jan 25, 2017)

Pm your address @chippen-in and I will send you a 10" blank if you don't turn that one

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 5


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 25, 2017)

CWS said:


> Pm your address @chippen-in and I will send you a 10" blank if you don't turn that one



I appreciate the generous offer, but this one didnt cost me anything but time. It was from my front yard. At the very least, i will salvage some of it.
Again thanks
Robert


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 25, 2017)

I second the mortise comment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 26, 2017)

One of our experienced guild members died after getting hit by a piece that flew apart unexpectedly. I sure hope your are standing out of the line of fire and wearing a full face mask while working on that piece. Personally, I'd have to be pretty desperate to turn a piece of oak with cracks like that. Just saying...

Anyway, if you want the cracks to be a little closer in color to the bowl itself (vice coffee grounds) then try packing the cracks with some of the fine sawdust from the bowl itself and then soak with CA glue.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 26, 2017)

Have to agree with folks, with the whole bottom looking punky I wouldn't chuck that blank back up, the risk of blowing it up or ripping a tenon off the bottom on soft wood like that is way too high. I might cut some pen blanks off it, stabilize them and use for that but for the amount of work required I'd probably relegate to the fire pit and choose another blank. You do not want to be in the line of fire when that thing comes off the lathe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 26, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> I appreciate the generous offer, but this one didnt cost me anything but time. It was from my front yard. At the very least, i will salvage some of it.
> Again thanks
> Robert


My blank wasn't going to cost you anything either. When I stared turning a lot of people gave me wood. I am just trying to pay it forward.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 4


----------



## chippin-in (Jan 26, 2017)

CWS said:


> My blank wasn't going to cost you anything either. When I stared turning a lot of people gave me wood. I am just trying to pay it forward.



I know and i really do appreciate your generosity. I have quite a bit of wood at the moment and not alot of time to turn or space to store it. 

People like you is what makes this an awesome site.

Thanks
Robert

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 26, 2017)

I have to agree with all of the comments referencing burning it. The risk isn't worth the reward. I like Doc's idea of using it to experiment with... I do that a lot as well, but with that mortise I just wouldn't chance it. My dogs do have a few water bowls that are similar to that. They like drinking out of them and then being able to chew them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 26, 2017)

Well the first person to pm me from Missouri will get a maple bowl blank.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 27, 2017)

Does Florida count as Missouri?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 29, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Does Florida count as Missouri?


 If a missourian don't show up by TUESDAY BEFORE 12:am it's yours. i will get a picture first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm from Missouri, but I have no need of a bowl blank.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2017)

I drove though there several times. LOL


----------



## CWS (Jan 30, 2017)

hmmvbreaker said:


> I'm from Missouri, but I have no need of a bowl blank.


What kind of wood work do you do?


----------



## CWS (Jan 30, 2017)

CWS said:


> If a missourian don't show up by TUESDAY BEFORE 12:am it's yours. i will get a picture first.


Here is the blank I am offering at know cost to the recipient.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 31, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Does Florida count as Missouri?


Pm your address lou and I will put the blank in the mail if you are still interested

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 1, 2017)

No response from Lou so I guess I will put it back on the shelf.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 6, 2017)

CWS said:


> What kind of wood work do you do?


I have a knack for carving toothpicks. with a chainsaw! apparently not many people poses this skill.


----------

